# Muffaletta



## northernMIcook (Feb 20, 2004)

I made muffaletta sandwiches for lunch today and they were fantastic. I had left over ciabatta that I cut in half and used. I processed about a cup of kalamata olives with roasted red peppers and roasted garlic to make the spread. Bought some Italian cheeses and meats, brushed olive oil on the bread, sprinkled a little balsamic vinegar then spread the olive mixture, stacked on meats and cheeses.....HEAVEN. My husband said he could have left off the meats and cheeses and been just as happy...he loves roasted peppers. I'll be making these again!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 20, 2004)

northernMIcook;
   Another sandwich you and your hubby may find enjoyable is one France called a "Tartine de Provence"
    Ciabatta works well for this and it is similar to the muffelatta. You spread it with good olive oil, fresh basil, roast red peppers, nice ripe tomatoes very thinly sliced (or good sundried if it is cool weather), sweet onions, sliced as the tomatoes and a sprinkle of fresh thyme. Wrap in parchment paper very tightly and wrap with kitchen twine. Set a cutting board on top and place a weight on it (I use my CI skillet). Let sit for about 2-3 hours, slice and serve.


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 21, 2004)

Sounds really good. I think we'll try that one next. Who needs all the meats and cheeses. 
There's another recipe that my husbands' family makes with italian breads. Cut the loaf in half, spread with olive oil, sprinkle with oregano, slice Fontina chese in it and put it back together. Wrap in foil and put in a 325 oven just till the bread is thoughly warm. I cant think of the Italian name for it but it's wonderful also. Great with soups.


----------

